# Does anyone use kelp for alfalfa or hay grounds?



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

A local farm store is selling liquid kelp fertilizer for $5 a gallon. It’s supposed to improve the crop. Does anyone use it or used it in the past? It also helps regrowth and germination not sure if that’s true any thoughts?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mark, I have heard of no one on here that uses kelp. Rainfall also "improves" the crop through the nitrogen it collects while passing through the atmosphere.

I would suspect that the farm store and the manufacturer would be benefitting from the kelp usage more than you would. I know I would stick with "regular" types of fertilizer. It is a basic math problem to which you can calculate the answer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Local guy sells it, it’s like 1/1/1 or something, proper fertilizer is better.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Kelp is better fed through the mineral feeder, too expensive for the field for no more than it does. Last I knew a 50 LB bag of good kelp is almost $90.00 so what does that tell you about how much is in that gallon for $5 bucks.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Markpnw said:


> A local farm store is selling liquid kelp fertilizer for $5 a gallon. It's supposed to improve the crop. Does anyone use it or used it in the past? It also helps regrowth and germination not sure if that's true any thoughts?


I have used it, I used to import it from Ireland as I could not find any for sale though I had heard that there was some Nova Scotia outfit that made it, but had no luck in finding. Eventually I could no longer import it due to a spat between Canada Customs & the manufacturer on labeling  I got from Ireland as theirs was one of the best due to the sea it grew in. Now one can find it more readily. What I have found is: Better growth, less winter kill, more resistance to blights and it adds 32 micro nutrients which are necessary for a healthy soil. That price $5 seems to be for health store people and not for agricultural use, if you get it from them make sure it hasn't been diluted, but I'd try to find a manufacturer in the US or Canada (east coast for both) and make a deal for large order. I used to apply 1/2 gallon @acre in the spring and fall. Also for horses & livestock, hooves & coat quality improved and I could get a better price for my hay.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Trillium Farm said:


> I have used it, I used to import it from Ireland as I could not find any for sale though I had heard that there was some Nova Scotia outfit that made it, but had no luck in finding. Eventually I could no longer import it due to a spat between Canada Customs & the manufacturer on labeling  I got from Ireland as theirs was one of the best due to the sea it grew in. Now one can find it more readily. What I have found is: Better growth, less winter kill, more resistance to blights and it adds 32 micro nutrients which are necessary for a healthy soil. That price $5 seems to be for health store people and not for agricultural use, if you get it from them make sure it hasn't been diluted, but I'd try to find a manufacturer in the US or Canada (east coast for both) and make a deal for large order. I used to apply 1/2 gallon @acre in the spring and fall. Also for horses & livestock, hooves & coat quality improved and I could get a better price for my hay.


Thanks for the info. I think the shop owner wants to discontinue it. The same product retails $20 a gallon and he's selling it for $5 a gallon. I will be putting 40 or so acres of new alfalfa in the spring and if it helps germination I mean why not. They say like a pint or quart an acre so not to bad if it really helps.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

An outfit in Maine was making some in recent past, was available in New Brunswick then.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Markpnw said:


> Thanks for the info. I think the shop owner wants to discontinue it. The same product retails $20 a gallon and he's selling it for $5 a gallon. I will be putting 40 or so acres of new alfalfa in the spring and if it helps germination I mean why not. They say like a pint or quart an acre so not to bad if it really helps.


It's certainly worth a shot, but I don't think that pints & quarts are going to be enough. The irish manufaturer suggested 1 gallon/acre split into 2 1/2 gal applications, even at this rate on 40 acres you're looking at $200. You can always use it as a test field and compare it with the others. Another suggestion is to seed the alfalfa very thick so that upon emergence it will suffocate all the weeds which will also benefit from the kelp. If it works out then you can begin to search for a manufacturer. Since you're on the West Coast there ought to be some one processing kelp into a liquid near you. A word of warning this does not replace regular fertilizer, but it adds micro nutrients and minerals to it.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Trillium Farm said:


> It's certainly worth a shot, but I don't think that pints & quarts are going to be enough. The irish manufaturer suggested 1 gallon/acre split into 2 1/2 gal applications, even at this rate on 40 acres you're looking at $200. You can always use it as a test field and compare it with the others. Another suggestion is to seed the alfalfa very thick so that upon emergence it will suffocate all the weeds which will also benefit from the kelp. If it works out then you can begin to search for a manufacturer. Since you're on the West Coast there ought to be some one processing kelp into a liquid near you. A word of warning this does not replace regular fertilizer, but it adds micro nutrients and minerals to it.


Even at the rate your saying $200 is nothing for 40acres. I have a sprayer and it'll take a couple hours to spray the field


----------

